# Widespread occurrence of the amphibian chytrid fungus in the SE USA



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

> Widespread occurrence of the amphibian chytrid fungus Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis in the southeastern USA.
> 
> Rothermel BB, Walls SC, Mitchell JC, Dodd CK Jr, Irwin LK, Green DE, Vazquez VM, Petranka JW, Stevenson DJ.
> Austin Peay State University, The Center of Excellence for Field Biology, PO Box 4718, Clarksville, Tennessee 37044, USA. [email protected]
> ...



Very interesting read. Shoot me a line (with your email address) if you need the PDF.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

if ya wouldn't mind... Thanks


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

just thought i would throw this up her for those who havent seen it.....

Watch the Full Episode : The Vanishing Frog : Animal Planet





EDIT- looks like they took parts of the video off the site for some reason


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Very interesting, but not all that surprising. I'm guessing that it's prevelant through most of the U.S. It's especially interesting to see the prevelance in caudates since that chytrid in them is relatively unstudied.

It'd be cool if TWI did a study like this across the US and correlated prevelance of chytrid in the wild versus in captivity.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

There are already a bunch of studies I`ve read on prevelence in the US. One, in particular, sites tads w/ chytrid being seined in w/ baitfish and being distributed thru the miss, georgia, tennessee, kentucky area and beyond.



MonarchzMan said:


> Very interesting, but not all that surprising. I'm guessing that it's prevelant through most of the U.S. It's especially interesting to see the prevelance in caudates since that chytrid in them is relatively unstudied.
> 
> It'd be cool if TWI did a study like this across the US and correlated prevelance of chytrid in the wild versus in captivity.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

frogfarm said:


> There are already a bunch of studies I`ve read on prevelence in the US. One, in particular, sites tads w/ chytrid being seined in w/ baitfish and being distributed thru the miss, georgia, tennessee, kentucky area and beyond.


Yes, but I don't believe that there has been a country-wide assay of chytrid or a correlation to it in captivity (which would be a method of transfer). And there has been very little done on caudates in captivity or otherwise (virtually nothing done on caecillians).


----------

